# wizardpen / mousepen problems . driver " working"

## nibbanapilli

Hello, this is my first post so forgive me if i sound like a rookie here.

I just installed gentoo this week. all my devices are set correctly, including sound, but i can't get my graphics tablet to work. I followed the instructions given here and downloaded the driver from this place. I copied the contents of this tar.gz file to /usr/share/wizardpen-driver-0.0.2 where i executed (as root)

```

xmkmf

make

make install
```

I located my udev rules file and inserted 

```
BUS="usb", KERNEL="event*", SYSFS{product}="UC-LOGIC Tablet WP5540U", NAME="input/%k", SYMLINK="tablet"
```

 I got the product name by looking at dmesg

i then appended to xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

  Section "InputDevice"    

    Identifier  "tablet"

    Driver      "wizardpen"

    Option      "Device"      "/dev/tablet"

  EndSection

```

and also 

```
InputDevice "tablet" "AlwaysCore"
```

 under "ServerLayout" section.

My kernel has been compiled with support for USB, USB Human Interface Device (full HID), HID input layer support  and /dev/hiddev raw HID device support. Also i included Event Interface under Input Device Support. Ok, now for the problem:

Upon restarting X, mouse works correctly but everywhere i move my pen the cursor resets to the upper-left position. I am considering the possibility of a mistyped coordinates under wizardpen.c on the driver. Also i can see the output of my tablet under a terminal on X by issuing:

```
cat /dev/tablet
```

everywhere i move it displays something, and even clicking displays some output with different pressure levels. However, the cursor does not leave the upper-left corner.

Could someone help me? This tablet is a last step in an attempt to fully migrate my design company to full a open-source solution.  :Very Happy: 

Also, forgive me for my lousy english, it's not my first language  :Embarassed: 

----------

## nibbanapilli

i also forgot to add the fact that even as the cursor is on the upper-left corner i can use it to click on my GNOME applications menu by using the right-mouse (!)  buttom.  :Shocked: 

----------

## xbmodder

pimp. Thanks it works with my pen!

----------

## nibbanapilli

could you care to post me your conf file xbmodder? i don't know if it's a modules problem... i emerged everything only 2 weeks ago on a brand new system. can't see why the issue.

----------

## xbmodder

umm hate to say it i use fedora with it.

----------

## nibbanapilli

well, thanks anyway! guess i'll sell this one and buy myself a wacom tablet.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## revertex

A nicely done ebuild here https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=121671

if at least i can afford it... the cheapeast wacom here cost about 10 times this tablet.

too much for some eventual drawing.

----------

## elisabete

Well... I don't know if this is still relevant to you, but I got the following information from the WizardPen Driver FAQ:

 *Quote:*   

> Cursor is jumping into Upper-Right corner.
> 
> Make sure your XF86Config (or xorg.conf) does not contain /dev/input/mice (mice is driver which unites all input devices into one file). If it does, replace it by proper /dev/input/mouseX.
> 
> Also read README in wizardpen driver version >= 0.0.3.

 

----------

